# Anybody know of a cheaper alternative to the official carry cases?



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

I still don't have a carrying case for my K3.  Around the house it's no biggie, but I had to wrap it in a soft microfiber towel when I traveled with it over Thanksgiving. I just don't want to spend the $30+ for an official case.  If I have to, I'll eventually break down and do it, but I'm still hoping for alternatives.

I just KNOW there have to be some more affordable casing options out there.  I'm suspecting there might be some day-planner leather covers, or something similar to that, that would work well.  Has anyone found any nonofficial solutions for less?


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Go to Amazon and search for Kindle sleeve. I got one from Incipio for less than $20 and I love it! I prefer to read the Kindle naked and the sleeve is perfect for travel and keeping the Kindle safe in my bag.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Staples/Office Depot/Office Max/CVS/wherever and buy 6" x 9" padded envelopes. 

Seriously. . . .it's reasonably protective and definitely cheap.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

I also read mine naked at home. Mine is a K2, I have the original cover for it but I carry it in a small binocular case that fits right in my purse. It's softer and I think safer.
Wouldn't the K3 fit in a camara case? I never throw old cases away I figure someone will need it for something.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been very happy with slip case (for K3) from WaterField. Check out their slip case and suede jacket:

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindle-cases.php

*** Hi Sally ***


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

Some excellent suggestions and so fast as well!  Thanks very much.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I used to collect comics, so I just put two comic book backing boards in one comic book bag, and slide the kindle between the two pieces of thick board. Cost: free


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I put mine between a couple of slices of bread.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Jason...ahahaha...be quiet!!!!  You are gonna freak out the new people!!!

I'm using a sleeve I made for my K3.  It will take me a while to cough up 60 bucks for the official one.  

Do you know a female that can sew?  Ask her to sew two pieces of fabric together on three sides with a slab of padding in the middle and voila.


----------



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

No need to spend that kind of money.  I've found a number of cases online for under $10 that are sturdy, well-constructed, and get good reviews.  Start by checking through the many Amazon listings from different manufacturers.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Is $9.99 too much?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Madeline said:


> Do you know a female that can sew?


I know two men who can sew. . . . .


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Is $9.99 too much?


I think I can probably get Santa to crack open his wallet at that price range.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I sent a pm.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I used to collect comics, so I just put two comic book backing boards in one comic book bag, and slide the kindle between the two pieces of thick board. Cost: free


Joe, totally OT, but can you tell me how you put the pictures that are along the bottom of your screen? I tried to do that once and my pictures were huge.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out the Timbuktu sleeves for the k2.  They are on amazon for 15.00  many people love the Timbuktu brand and many have purchased the bag made for the k2 for the k3 because it is cheaper and only a little larger which some like because they can but the charge in also.  check out the reviews.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I made mine.  I found a old calendar that was the right size.  Ripped out the pages, added dot Velcro on the cover and kindle, cut a string of elastic.  And I had my own case for $1.39.


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your help!  I made a purchase over the weekend based on your recommendations.  Now my Kindle can feel safer when it travels.  (That is, of course, assuming the TSA doesn't do an overly aggressive pat down on it.  Of course up until now, I've just used it naked, so it shouldn't be bashful.)


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone said that bed bath and beyond had kindle shaped potholders. I have been meaning to check them out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Two christmases ago target sold a gadget case that fit my kindle one in it and only cost me 5 bucks at the day after Christmas sell. Don't know if they brought it back


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

So, I guess I only have myself to blame. I celebrated a birthday a few weeks back in mid-November. For Thanksgiving, we visited the in-laws. It was the first time I had seen them since I got my K3, so I showed mother-in-law(MIL) how great the kindle is, and so forth. She's a big reader so I thought she might like one.

She seemed very interested and asked me if there were any draw backs to it. "None at all to the device itself, but I feel a little worried carrying it around naked, especially traveling. I guess I'll have to buy myself a case for it. I've taken enough chances without one."

There was nothing intended by the announcement, just pure statement of fact.

So then I came on here, started this thread, and ultimately purchased a $10 Nook case off of Ebay by recommendation of one of the community members. That case arrived earlier this week and it seemed just fine for the purpose. Of course that's not the end of the story.

Yesterday a package arrived and I opened it to find this:



Apparently MIL had felt guilty after our conversation and had decided to go online, buy me a case, and ship it to me as a belated-birthday surprise. I was going to just send it back but the fact it has a built-in light intrigued me, so I tried it out.

The case feels so good in my hands too. I always felt awkward trying to find a place to grip my naked K3 while reading. Now that's no issue at all and I don't think I'll remove it even when I'm home.

Let me tell you this - I would never have dreamed of spending the money on this myself from the start. But after seeing the quality of the materials and construction and getting to try out the built in light I am hooked! The light draws power from the K3 itself which is really a cool idea. I'm so glad now that MIL decided to do this. I'm going to have to get her an extra nice Christmas gift now to show my appreciation.

I'll still keep the other case I purchased too. I think I'll use that when I'm traveling on a plane and don't want to bring along the nicer more expensive one.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

What a nice thoughtful present!



klenart said:


> I'll still keep the other case I purchased too. I think I'll use that when I'm traveling on a plane and don't want to bring along the nicer more expensive one.


I think that is funny because I've found I want more light than the overhead light provides and have been thinking about getting a lighted cover specifically for airplane trips.


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> What a nice thoughtful present!
> 
> I think that is funny because I've found I want more light than the overhead light provides and have been thinking about getting a lighted cover specifically for airplane trips.


Actually you make a great point. I was thinking I'd switch cases so as to keep this new one in more pristine condition, but I'll probably get so spoiled by it that I'd miss the light if I did.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

klenart said:


> I was thinking I'd switch cases so as to keep this new one in more pristine condition


As someone who has never taken her super nice Kindle cover out of the house, I understand that.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

klenart said:


> Yesterday a package arrived and I opened it to find this:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently MIL had felt guilty after our conversation and had decided to go online, buy me a case, and ship it to me as a belated-birthday surprise. I was going to just send it back but the fact it has a built-in light intrigued me, so I tried it out.


No way could you return such a thoughtful gift. How very nice of your MIL


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

What a nice gift!!

I am so tempted to buy myself a K3 now that I've played with it now.  I can't really justify it...but the temptation is definitely there.  ARGH.  I'm at war with  myself.  On the one hand, we have a Dave Ramsey marriage & money kit under our tree so we are smarter with our finances.  On the other, I am drooling over the K3.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

klenart said:


> Actually you make a great point. I was thinking I'd switch cases so as to keep this new one in more pristine condition, but I'll probably get so spoiled by it that I'd miss the light if I did.


I have one of these cases on my Kindle, has been since August 30th, when I got mine. Heh. I use public transportation, and travel quite a bit. I just drop my Kindle in my purse, or tote. I read at lunch, sometimes in the eating area at Whole Foods, or at a restaurant. My official cover still looks brand new. These things are made very well. I just bought one for my husband (for christmas). My case looks just as "new" as his new case.

Use it and enjoy it! They make 'em tough!


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> These things are made very well. I just bought one for my husband (for christmas). My case looks just as "new" as his new case.
> 
> Use it and enjoy it! They make 'em tough!


That is great to know. It gives me the confidence to use it guilt free. Thanks!


----------



## Jonahirt (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a padded one that zips up (ex-point is the brand) from Borders for like $20 which I'm pretty satisfied with.


----------



## yasakanamee (Dec 13, 2010)

Definately agree with the envelope one. they have envelopes with bubble wrap lining the interior. you can get that and add a strip of velcro to the flap to close it. definately cheap. My kindle is supposed to arrive in a few days and I'm still waitin on my oberon cover, and in the meantime while i wait for it i'm going the envelope route =)


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I got my case on Amazon for about $5.  Look for the Crazyondigital case- I actually like it more than the expensive official case.  Price may be different now, before they were having some serious promotion deals


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

I got THIS for $11.50.

I got one of these on sale for $12.

I also just use a regular bubble wrap envelope.


----------



## yasakanamee (Dec 13, 2010)

oooh, mmrocker13, the second one is really cute!! is it sleek when its on? or does it add alot of bulk?


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

No--not a lot of bulk at all. I find it to be less bulky than the Amazon one, personally.


----------

